# España Discovery 2011 Season opens in May



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

España Discovery, which is run along the same lines as France Passion and the newly launched BritStops is worthy of consideration for those looking for stopovers in the North West/North East of Spain and on the Valencia Coast, which is the extent of coverage at present.
Their season runs from 1 May 2011 to 30 April 2012 and subscriptions will open in April, sorry don't know the opening date but will post an update when I know. Cost last year was €20, would expect an increase perhaps this year.
If your browser offers auto translate, or you are a Spanish speaker, then have a look at the web site for more info.

http://www.espana-discovery.es/esp/quienes_somos.php

PS: Not sure how they deal with applications from outside peninsular Spain, an e-mail might be appropriate.

Bryan


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*UPDATE*

The registration site is now open for 2011. The fee is €20 for the year and you receive the same kind of kit as France Passion (Book/window sticker etc).
Good news is that they have added "click on" translation for the major european languages to the site.

Have a look.....

http://www.espana-discovery.es/eng/quienes_somos.php


----------

